# My happy place...



## MACHOMULA (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, so I have been way too lazy to take pictures of all my stuff, but I'm planning on doing it someday--very soon!! Right now I'm doing an inventory of everything, and I started with lippies.  Here's my list of lippies from Abstract to Zandra!!

Ya'll tell me if you can think of any real good ones that I should have in my collection!



“O”
Abstract
Angel
Angeldish
Apres Sol
B-cup
Beginner’s Lust
Blast O Blue 
Blonde on Blonde
Blueberry Fizz
Bombshell
Bronanza
Bronze Shimmer
Bunny Pink
Capricious
CB 96
Charm Factor
Chatter Box
Chicaboom
Classical
Cockatease
Coral Reef
Couture
Crème de La Femme
Curiositease
Dainty Cake
Danse
Deep Attraction
Delish
Dense
Dubbonet
Eclipse
Euroflash
Exhibitionist
Exuberant
Exuberant
Fabby
Fantasia
Fast Lane
Festivity
Florabundi
Flowerplay
Fluid
Freeze
Frenzy
Fresh Buzz
Fresh Morrocan
Frou
Full Blown
Giddy
Girl About Town
Groovy Move
High Tea
Hot Tahiti
House of Style
Hue
Hyper
Indie Girl
Influential
Ionic
Isabella Blow
Jest
Jist
Jubilee
Jungle Juice
La Mode
Legendary Femme
Lingerie
Lovelorn
Lust
Lustering
Madame B
Miss Moffitt
Morange
New York Apple
Orchidazzle
Out to Shock
Overrich
Pervette
Pink Apertif
Pink Cabana
Pink Maribu
Pink Nouveau
Pink Plaid
Pink Poodle
Pirouette
Pirouette
Plant a Kiss
Play it Soft
Plum Dandy
Plumful
Plum-Like
Politely Pink
Pomp-Adorable
Pomposity
Pool Party
Poppy Hop
Pretty Please
Profusion
Propagate
Rags to Riches
Razzledazzler
Ribbon Red
Rocking Chick
Rubia
Ruby Woo
Russe
Russian Red
Sashimi Mimi
See Sheer
Skew
Smile
Snob
Strange and Exotic
Strange Hybrid
Strawberry Blonde
Stroke of Lust
Style it Up
Sunmetal
Syrup
Tantress
Tease Me
Tempt Me
Thrills
Up the Amp
Up-Note
Vegas Volt
Vibrant O
Vinyl
Violetta
Viva Glam V
Vivacious
Wild ‘Bout You
X-Pose
Zandra


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 19, 2007)

Oh my!  Please take pictures, if your lipsticks are any indication of what the rest of your collection is like I can't wait to see it!


----------



## alygolightly (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't wait to see your pics


----------



## gabi1129 (Jul 23, 2007)

awesome collection! i cannot wait to see your pictures!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jul 26, 2007)

holy shit that list is long! and that is just lippies?!? i cant wait to see the lists for everything else.


----------



## HeroinesHeroine (Jul 29, 2007)

Early Bloomer (discontinued, but many counters are still selling it), and Lovedust.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow! I would love to see pictures!


----------

